# hommeoma sp blue



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

i read somewhere that these have been reclassified 
but i wanted to double check 

i wanted to know if anyone has a care sheet + details on them 

thanks for looking


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

There were two form of Homoeomma sp. Blue being sold in years gone by. A large and a small form. The large form has now been described as Thrixopelma lagunas and the small form is Thrixopelma cyaneolum as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

mine has just moulted out and I believe its T. lagunas


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

would they be kept in a dry set up like other tarantulas from Chile


----------

